# Glass sellers?



## TOtrees (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm interested in building a small bookshelf aquarium. Maybe 5-10 gals, but on the long and shallow side of things. 
For those who have gone down this road, where did you buy the glass? The only big-box place I can find that sells panes is Lowe's and that's not nearly robust enough for a tank. 
Thanks!!


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

TOtrees said:


> I'm interested in building a small bookshelf aquarium. Maybe 5-10 gals, but on the long and shallow side of things.
> For those who have gone down this road, where did you buy the glass? The only big-box place I can find that sells panes is Lowe's and that's not nearly robust enough for a tank.
> Thanks!!


 There are lots of glass places that will you any size/thickness you need. Support the local guys.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Flintstone glass is the only store I know for sure that sells what your looking for. I know there must be others but this is the only place I visited. They can also bevel the glass and also carry starfire or low iron glass. They are not cheap though.

https://www.google.ca/search?source...7.1113.3..0j5j35i39k1j0i131k1.148.dLM_-zueqDQ


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

if you're ever down near Sherway Gardens there's a place on Dundas St: http://www.nationalglassandmirror.ca

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOtrees (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks Camh and planter!
I'm a north and east-er myself, so west end and mississauga are harder to get to. But if I can't find anything in north scarb or markham, I know where I can go.
I did hear back from 1 seller who wants a) to sell me 6mm glass - for a 5-10gal bookshelf type tank, and b) has quoted me $65 for the 5 pieces I'd need (including polished edges). Anyone know if that's reasonable?
Would 4 or 5mm not be suitable for a ± 20"L x 7"W x 8"H tank?
Thx!


----------



## zenster (Jan 16, 2017)

TOtrees said:


> Thanks Camh and planter!
> I'm a north and east-er myself, so west end and mississauga are harder to get to. But if I can't find anything in north scarb or markham, I know where I can go.
> I did hear back from 1 seller who wants a) to sell me 6mm glass - for a 5-10gal bookshelf type tank, and b) has quoted me $65 for the 5 pieces I'd need (including polished edges). Anyone know if that's reasonable?
> Would 4 or 5mm not be suitable for a ± 20"L x 7"W x 8"H tank?
> Thx!


I'm in Markham and even though a local glass shop, Pilkey, is only minutes away from where I live I refuse to go there due to bad quality workmanship. On the last two occasions I had glass that was cut out of square and had glass with scratches all over the place. They used to be much better about 10 years ago. Seemed to have gone downhill recently. My new go to place is Apollo Glass in Aurora. They do things right the first time so no need to go back and forth. I actually ordered some glass from them today.

They are charging me $18 for a 4mm thick piece that is 22 7/8" by 8 5/16" (190.15 square inches). Edges will be polished and will be used as a cover/splash guard for my led light on top of the tank. Works out to be about 9.5 cents per square inch.

Your 5 pieces (20x8, 20x8, 20x7, 7x8, 7x8) adds up to be 572 square inches of glass. It would cost you around $54 if you were to get 4mm glass from Apollo. So $65 for thicker 6mm glass sounds about right.


----------



## TOtrees (Sep 21, 2017)

That's great info zenster! Thanks. Helps me to put it all into context. And Pilkey is one of the companies that replied to my inquiry, so thanks for info about them. And for the suggestion up in aurora - i'll try them next!


----------

